# Comments on Models



## jetcal1 (Mar 23, 2019)

Just wanted to drop a quick comment about comments on models on this forum. In 10 months on this blog, I've seen models that ranged from museum quality to cringe-worthy, and in every case the responses have been positive. 

As a producer of mediocre kits, please accept my compliments on the encouragement and mentoring taking place here.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 24, 2019)

A good observation and I agree that the support is almost always positive. That said, yellow engine cowls on Ju88s seem to buck the trend 

If people who produce "cringe worthy" models are proud enough of their work to post pictures then good for them. The hobby is all about enjoyment and no-one should take that away from anyone. Honest feedback, when given, should be, and usually is, done in a constructive manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> If people who produce "cringe worthy" models are proud enough of their work to post pictures then good for them. The hobby is all about enjoyment and no-one should take that away from anyone. Honest feedback, when given, should be, and usually is, done in a constructive manner.



Certainly agree with your comments. Please consider the personal ad-hominem attacks that are now common place on the internet and their noticeable absence here.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 24, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Certainly agree with your comments. Please consider the personal ad-hominem attacks that are now common place on the internet and their noticeable absence here.


Most people who do modelling started of when they were kids, I can only be thankful that digital cameras and the internet were not there to capture my first efforts, everyone starts somewhere, usually with a disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2019)

….and my disasters have always been a wonderful teacher.


----------

